# TPoo height and weight at 9 weeks



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Good morning everyone. 

Just curious if any of you recall What you toy weighed and his/her height at 9weeks old? 
My soon to arrive Little boy turned 9 weeks this past Saturday and weighs 1lb 7oz and 4 1/2 inches tall. I've seen the "guesstimate" weight charts floating around on the web, but nothing about height at this age, or estimating adult height. I know a bulk of the "end result" relies on lineage, but I was just wondering if anyone had somewhat of an idea I could compare the current information to? 

By the way Thank you all for the feedback in my last post about helping to pick his name. We've decided to go with Phoenix. His breeder is starting to use his name Now so he'll be used to hearing it by the time he arrives home in a few weeks. It's all so exciting and surreal after the long wait. 

One last funny story...I've poisoned my husband's mind. When we first started thinking about getting a puppy I joined the all breed dog club club here in our area. At one of the meetings a few months ago the topic was bringing home a new puppy. The speaker talked about the importance of vaccinations at an early age and keeping your puppy away from situations and places that my be hazardous in terms of parvo and other diseases until your puppy is fully vaccinated. Made sense, but she also went on to say just as important as it is not to take your puppy "out" to the dangers.....be careful of What dangers you're bringing in the house, like on your shoes and clothing. Since then I've been teasing my husband about making him wear those Hospital booties on his shoes when HE comes home from work, washing his hands with bleach and wearing a hair net (he's got long hair) before feeding Phoenix. It's all just been teasing, but this weekend we went to some yard sales looking for a craft table and I saw these really adorable baby blankets in brand newish condition. I thought they were great for making some tie blankets and covers for the crate pad. Well my husband got all weird about buying used blankets for the puppy and matter-of-factly reminded me about the risk of bringing cooties home to our puppy. I about died laughing, yet he was so serious in pleading his case.....we left without buying the blankets. What monster have I created? Lol


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My toys were pigs and weighed 2.02 lbs at 6 weeks old. I am of no help. Congrats though.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe was 2.6 lbs at 9 weeks.
She on on the large size for a toy. 
She is turning a year in this week . She has been 8lbs 12inches for the past few months. She might have gained a pound, or she just filled out more. Hope this helps.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well not much help here I got my tpoo puppies much much later, enjoy Phoenix poodles are a marvel


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. I guess so long as he's healthy and happy I shouldn't worry. I'll just be really happy when he finally gets home. How on earth did you all stay sane while passing the time waiting for your babies to arrive home?......This is TORTURE! LOL


----------

